# My new Maltipoo doesn't like to be groomed



## Luna'sMum (Mar 10, 2008)

When I first brought Luna home she tolerated my brushing her and cutting out some mats. The groomer said she was a sweetheart. But each day she becomes more difficult to groom and she really needs it. She has little tiny mats at the ends of her hair everyday. I gently pick them apart without tugging at her skin and then run thru her hair with a slicker. (recommended by groomer) Today I tried Johnson and johnson detangler (My daughters) But each day Luna grumps a bit more. And today she tried mouthy my hand that held the brush. We tried gving treats, my husband feed her tiny pieces of string cheese while I brushed but she gets so excited about food that you can't get her to be still. Even standing.

What can I do to help her get use and maybe even like our grooming sessions. I know she's not use to it, so how do I get her use to it without letting her totally mat again. :huh:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You have my sympathies because Tanner is the same way. I finally gave up and now he goes to the groomer every Friday. It's just easier! Now I will say, I watched the groomer combing him one day, and that little stinker was standing there as quiet as you please. He has never done that for mama. Oh well.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I would try the Cowboy Magic detangler and shine just a bit and work it into the mats and *comb* her out don't use a slicker on her body. Talk to her lovingly as you do this she will come along eventually. You might want to try to groom her on top of a counter or the washer with a towel underneath.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What slicker are you using? They can be very rough and hurt. I would get a Chris Christensen slicker or Les Pooches. 

Always spritz with detangler before brushing.

Try squeeze cheese or peanut butter so she can stand and lick while you brush.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Patience, love and consistency. Since we really don't know what the poor thing has experienced in her life I think this is the best approach for right now. You've only had her a couple of weeks and she is learning to trust you. Once you have gained her trust you can start working on her grooming manners. But right now I really think it is important that she learn she can trust you and you will never hurt her. Maybe it would be a good idea to get her clipped fairly short for the time being. I know you hate to do that, but it will help to make combing easier and pain free for her. Then once she is mat free and stays mat free due to the hair length, you should comb her every day, maybe even twice a day. But only for a few minutes per session. And follow with praises and treats. That way she will begin to associate grooming to good things. Once she starts to do well with the short sessions, gradually increase the time. Always use a spray in conditioner when combing or brushing. And I think I'd stay away from the slicker brushes. With a short cut you really won't need one and if you're not careful, they can hurt. I would use a comb and a pin brush. I know a lot of groomers think mouthing and licking the grooming hand is a precursor to a bite. I don't think it always is. I think sometimes mouthing or licking is a "mommy please don't hurt me" signal. But it depends on the dog so really watch for signs. I think you're doing a wonderful job with her.


----------



## Luna'sMum (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I just called my groomer and she said they've just started doing summer cuts so it's the right time of year to wear it short.

Since Luna's being spayed on the 18th, I made an appt for the 17th. One more week for weather to get warmer :biggrin: and the groomer said they won't groom her for at least three weeks after the spay surgery so I guess the time has come.

I'd love to see her as good looking as Lisacisme's Buddy on another thread rayer: Maybe someday.


----------

